# Speedport w 701 v Ports öffnen



## LeonWochnik (19. Januar 2011)

*Speedport w 701 v Ports öffnen*

Hallo,
ich hab mir heute den alten SpeedPort Router wieder angeschlossen weil mich der alte billig router von Alice genervt hat. Dann hab ich alles eingerichtet und bei der Portöffnung bin ich jetzt hängen geblieben. Ich habe sämtliche Foren etc durchsucht und gegoogelt aber bin trotzdem zu keiner lösung gekommen.
Auf youtube habe ich einige Videos gesehen von einem Speedport w700 500 etc und dort gab es einen Reiter der Portöffnung hieß. Bei mir gibt es nur Portweiterleitung ich (ich hänge Screenshot an).
Nachdem ich schon alles mögliche versucht habe die MW 2 Ports freizugeben und versagt habe D: ... frage ich jetz einfach hier nach
Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## DonBarcal (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Speedport w 701 v Ports öffnen*

Also ich weiß noch vom alten T-Sinus 130 DSL, dass man bestimmte Menüs nur über die Eingabe in die Adressleiste des Browsers erreichen konnte. Das ist zwar ein anderes Gerät, aber der selbe Verein


----------



## Onlinestate (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Speedport w 701 v Ports öffnen*

Portöffnung == Portweiterleitung

Kurz das Prinzip, damit du weißt, was du machst.
Grundsätzlich leitet dein Router deine Anfragen an das Internet weiter. Die Antworten kommen jedoch nicht an dich, sondern an den Router. Manche Anwendungen wie zB jede Art von Server erwarten eine direkte Verbindung, welche nicht gegeben ist, da man nur mit dem Router kommuniziert, nicht mit dem Internet. Durch die Weiterleitung wird quasi eine direkte Kommunikation ermöglicht, da die Daten bspw. nicht gefiltert werden. 
Das ist auch ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko, da das Internet über diesen Port deinen Rechner direkt ansprechen kann. Hier musst du dir einfach sicher sein, dass keine Anwendung, welche auf diesem Port arbeitet ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt.

Die IP-Adresse ist also der Rechner im lokalen Netz, welcher kommunizieren soll.
Die öffentliche Port-Adresse ist der Port, auf welchen der Router lauscht. Also zB 21 für FTP.
Die private Port-Adresse ist der Port, auf welchen dein PC lauscht. Dieser ist in der Regel identisch zu dem öffentlichen, man kann das aber aus verschiedenen Gründen umlegen.


----------



## LeonWochnik (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Speedport w 701 v Ports öffnen*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten, aber nachdem Portöffnung das gleiche wie Portweiterleitung ist hat sich dein Tip schon erledigt DonBarcal  .


@Onlinestate Danke für die erklärung, hab wieder was dazugelehrnt ;D, aber das hilt mir jetz auch nicht rechtviel bei meinem Problem, weil ich trotz Portfreigabe wie in diesem Tutorial http://www.tobias-hartmann.net/2009/11/nat-port-weiterleitung-fur-cod-modern-warfare-2/ (weiter unten steht anleitung zum Speedport) beschrieben immer noch einen Strikten NAT-Typ hab in MW2. Ich habe es genauso gemacht wie auf dem Bild gezeigt.


----------



## Onlinestate (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Speedport w 701 v Ports öffnen*

Öhm, du hast aber schon beides mal die gleichen Ports angegeben, also intern und extern 28960. Nicht 80 (http), wie fälschlicherweise auf einem der Bilder zu sehen ist.


----------

